# Need a laugh? Check this out...



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sometimes I get bored. Sometimes I read passenger complaints.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uh...LOL?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I could be here for a while


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

No, Sir, the 134 fwy in Los Angeles is not a toll road, and you are being scammed.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting





































Yaaaaaaassssssss


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaassssss










And since Surge pricing doesn't exist anymore, this 8-mile trip probably netted the driver $8 bucks.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

we should start our own posts about all the horrible pos pax we pick up


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

edgar10841 said:


> we should start our own posts about all the horrible pos pax we pick up


I feel like that's most of uberpeople.net


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

yeah pretty much, its our own little therapy group becuase no one else gives a S#!÷ about our suffering. even when i tell my wife of all the bad stuff that happens she tells me to quit my whinning lol


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

edgar10841 said:


> yeah pretty much, its our own little therapy group becuase no one else gives a S#!÷ about our suffering. even when i tell my wife of all the bad stuff that happens she tells me to quit my whinning lol


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

edgar10841 said:


> we should start our own posts about all the horrible pos pax we pick up


We've got our own epic thread rolling over in DC: https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/

Every city/region should do one of these...feels good to get it out of your system.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Incredible comments!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SOLA-RAH said:


> We've got our own epic thread rolling over in DC: https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/
> 
> Every city/region should do one of these...feels good to get it out of your system.


Dats sum serious dissing.. 8>)


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Seeing a HUGE uptick in these cleaning fees all over the Internet


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Seeing a HUGE uptick in these cleaning fees all over the Internet
> 
> View attachment 238382


Well SOMEONE has to pay for the car to get cleaned.... if pax would tip enuf for a car wash, drivers wouldn't have to fake a cleaning fee.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 238313


As if!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> As if!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, I'm going to start wearing hip boots because of the BS by some pax. Most of these comments are pure BS.

I have come to the conclusion that most pax just sux.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

OMG! Trump Economics you are the magical poster!!!

I just created a thread trying to find out where you found these Tweets - there are so many different Uber Twitter complaint areas/sites when I do a Google search, and none contained the ones you posted here.

Where do I find these? They're amazing.

My favorites are the ones that say "I was just kidnapped by an Uber driver and then he kicked me out on a freeway! It was terrifying and I am scarred emotionally and psychologically FOR LIFE! I had to call another Uber to pick me up, but besides this time, I'm DONE with uber!" REALLY? It was that terrifying and horrific yet you call another Uber just like that? (That's because a cab is 4x as expensive and even less trackable. But yeah, it was so horrible that they called another one up after being kicked out of their last Uber. God forbid they pay more for a ride.)

I mean, these people fail to include the full story and somehow (I've seen a lot of these) every single driver just decides randomly, at the drop of a hat, to kick the rider out - the rider doesn't include any of the details from what occurred prior to getting kicked out. Pax don't mention THEIR actions or side of the argument that resulted in the driver reaching his or her boiling point. Every single time, it's just the driver deciding suddenly that the ride is over. Pax are never to blame. Lol yeeeaaahhhhhh right. We believe you, wink wink wink.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Julescase said:


> OMG! Trump Economics you are the magical poster!!!
> 
> I just created a thread trying to find out where you found these Tweets - there are so many different Uber Twitter complaint areas/sites when I do a Google search, and none contained the ones you posted here.
> 
> ...


Head yo Twitter and search UBER or @uber_support for the latest. And I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Only 45 minutes?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240035
> 
> 
> Only 45 minutes?
> ...


Seriously, 45 minutes? Does that dude think the world revolves around HIM?

"How dare my driver continue to drive during his shift after I stupidly left my property in his car? Me me me ME *ME*!! And ME some more!"


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Seriously, 45 minutes? Does that dude think the world revolves around HIM?
> 
> "How dare my driver continue to drive during his shift after I stupidly left my property in his car? Me me me ME *ME*!! And ME some more!"


Well, that is the guy who replaced Gene Siskel in the Ebert and Siskel tv show where they reviewed movies. So yes, he does think that the world revolves around him.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

nachoman said:


> Well, that is the guy who replaced Gene Siskel in the Ebert and Siskel tv show where they reviewed movies. So yes, he does think that the world revolves around him.


Yaaaaaaaaaasssssss, I was waiting for someone to be like, "Gene gives Uber a thumbs down."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you leave something in my car you'll be lucky to get it back by the year 2029.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It takes you eleven years to locate a missing item?










peteyvavs said:


> If you leave something in my car you'll be lucky to get it back by the year 2029.





















I'm in the Lot.

??????

I SAID LOT!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

iIF ANY PAX HAS AN ISSUE WITH DRIVERS THEY CAN ALWAYS TAKE THE BUS.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> iIF ANY PAX HAS AN ISSUE WITH DRIVERS THEY CAN ALWAYS TAKE THE BUS.


You mean Express Poo?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

After reading all of this. 


I still hate lyft more

I drive lyft literally if the uber promotions suck or are too high

As for pax

Lyft pax have always been worse.

But imho. Same people


Bunch of subhuman ingrates that wonder y a driver isnt willing to do charity work for these people because thays what it is, at the usual rates......

Bloody charity.



Take the bus yall.... or stop acting like youre 12 and drive yourself.


As for support... same illiterate subhuman third worlders...... sending garbage canned responses that make sense only half the time and address the issue at hand 5% of the time


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> After reading all of this.
> 
> I still hate lyft more
> 
> ...


I remember when I used to have good days with Uber and Lyft. When I would make decent money, or get the occasional $80 dollar call. Now it's just all bad days, but that's a good thing. It's forced me to look at myself, why I Ubered for so long, etc, and make changes. It's finally time to move on for good and never look back.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hahahaha these are great! You know, I don't even need to tell pax how bad Uber is anymore, they are doing just fine on their own!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Hahahaha these are great! You know, I don't even need to tell pax how bad Uber is anymore, they are doing just fine on their own!


OMG, you should seriously browse Twitter - this thread is condensed. I've never seen so many complaints about cancellation fees, cleaning fees, and a lack of support (thousands every day), and that's just from people who are willing to take their grievances public as opposed to letting them go, etc.

I'm starting to believe something is up - like Uber just gave up. Like something bad is happening behind the scenes, but it isn't public yet.

True, Uber has never been one to care about their drivers, but I've never seen base-rate pay like this for months and months and months. I've never seen Surge go away and never come back. I've never seen fake vomit complaints/fake cancellation complaints, etc. go unanswered by the thousands. It's as if Uber gave up on the customer-end, too.

P.S. that 9-1-1 button? I don't think the timing of it was a coincidence.

**********************************

Fault-tolerant? Uncompromising? Failing intelligently? Tell me more about your self-driving Volvo's.


















**********************















**********************


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Good point





































Touché


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Heavy rain equals less cars on the road - makes sense.

Less cars on the road means "share a ride" if you want to go from A to B more efficiently - makes sense.

But the driver has to do twice the work, and in dangerous conditions. You know how you could pay them a Surge rate and increase the amount of cars you have available (at the same time)? Reduce the amount of commission you take during a disaster - makes sense.

Debunking Uber's propaganda, 
Trump Economics


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I think this board is an exception, because in general people here 'get it' - but we are a small % of the drivers.

There IS a problem with drivers. Just like there IS a problem with riders. And there ARE definitely problems with U/L.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I think this board is an exception, because in general people here 'get it' - but we are a small % of the drivers.
> 
> There IS a problem with drivers. Just like there IS a problem with riders. And there ARE definitely problems with U/L.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240794


Well, except for the monkeys.

YEAH Rakos I'M CALLING YOU OUT TOO


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most of these comments warm my heart.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Most of these comments warm my heart.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240799
> 
> 
> View attachment 240800


Sometimes you have to take the long way in order to ensure that the pax is being dropped off on the preferred side of the street.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

When you'd like to be forgotten, so you submit your request in a public forum.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Someone once told me, "When you fart, it means you have to poop."

You're welcome.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

We need more drivers, please


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

To whoever Corrie and that little star symbol is, you can go F your self. We are independent contractors. We are not angels thet fly down from heaven and give you free transportation. 

If you cannot afford the ride the so not put yourself in a position where you have to pay for one.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 238091
> 
> 
> View attachment 238092
> ...


If it is your first lesbian experience it is really your first bisexual experience. Just sayin.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mole said:


> If it is your first lesbian experience it is really your first bisexual experience. Just sayin.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Some of these are legit complaints, not gonna lie.

"you should be able to rate the other pool passengers"

Yeah like that one..

"Circling waiting for me to cancel"

Yeah i believe that.

"Asked me where i was going and said it was too far?"

Yeah i believe that to.

"ran me over"

I don't believe that.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

K


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

***********************************















***********************************


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Keep em comin....funny stuff


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't appreciate people getting scammed out of those cleaning fees. It casts doubt on those of us who only claim legitimate Cleaning Fee incidents.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Agree. I've only requested a cleaning fee once in 4 years, and it was $200. The throw-up was everywhere, and some of it seeped into the window frame - I cleaned it up myself. And while it didn't cost me anything to clean it up, it took a few hours to clean up every drop, and my car smelt like puke for the rest of the night, so I lost about 6 hours of work. It all evened out in the end.

******************************

Hit and RUUUUNNNNNNNN


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly i believe a lot of these, a lot more than i initially thought i would believe.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Daaaarraa, they're coming to HQ


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## khl619 (Jul 5, 2018)

these are great although a few are disturbing if credible.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

khl619 said:


> these are great although a few are disturbing if credible.


"If" credible?

Lol

Between Uber and Lyft there are 16-18 million rides daily. I imagine some pretty nasty stuff takes place that never gets reportes.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Its sad that a bunch of these are actually credible. I believe a lot of them. Unfortunately, this is a combination of Ubers lack of caring, and pax' lack of compassion toward the rest of humanity. Uber's low rates and inability to keep itself functioning well enough for such a vast user base further compounds the issue.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I keep seeing these type of Tweets over and over and over again... It looks like drivers are simply starting the ride, charging a cleaning fee, and ending the ride.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> "If" credible?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Between Uber and Lyft there are 16-18 million rides daily. I imagine some pretty nasty stuff takes place that never gets reportes.


I just wonder how many of them are from UP.net members.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Mwhahhaha


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> Mwhahhaha
> View attachment 243189


Let me get this straight...

Driver showing off penis (she's calling him a showoff, so maybe she's impressed?)
Wished I took a picture (Must have been impressive if she wanted to preserve its image for posterity)
Stopped the car to get off (I'm sure she did, but did she tip? must not have been just the tip...)
Horrible way to start the day (Cleanup on aisle nine)


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> Mwhahhaha
> View attachment 243189


WOW


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Great thread! Keep 'em coming.

Oh & screw these ppl!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> You mean Express Poo?
> 
> View attachment 240351


Give it up for that sweet long haul...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 243256
> View attachment 243257


Charlotte was close. The app doesn't hate human, it's Uber itself that has no respect for human life.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Charlotte was close. The app doesn't hate human, it's Uber itself that has no respect for human life.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

We see you, Lyft


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 241322


This one is actually funny.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> View attachment 241322
> 
> 
> This one is actually funny.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 243357
> 
> 
> View attachment 243359
> View attachment 243360


 She left her keys in an Uber car and is threatening to call the police and report them stolen if the Driver doesn't bring them back? #1 it's no guarantee that she left them in that car and #2 She should go into her app and contact the driver under the "I left an item in the car" section instead of tweeting at Uber_Support


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Kinda reminds me of that person who calls 9-1-1 because the drive-thru won’t give them their food, or is out of a particular item.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

More examples of why i would rather drive a cab...

The cab companies fill a vital role of a third party buffer between me and the customer, Without going through the company there is no way for them to get enough info to call the cops on me. AND before the company gives them enough info to call the cops.. they will end up probably resolving any issue the customer has.

"The driver found your keys and turned them in, you can pick them up for free or pay the meter to have them returned to you"

They might have my plate #,
They might have my cab #
They might even have my name, (Then again i could give them a fake name, or just my first name)

(all of these are accurate (ish) for my first, middle or last name )
(Scott, Scotty, Escott (Spanish Scott bastardization) Steve, Doohan, Steven, Stevie, Estevan (Spanish Steven), )

(things i commonly say for laughs)
The fake slim Shady
Bro-heim,
Stevie
Wang Chung
Hong Gildong (basically "insert name here)
_Yamada Tarō (_the literal meaning escapes me, but it's like John Smith. An extremely common name used as a place holder)

But only the company can give them enough to actually call the cops on me, because the plate # to a car i don't own won't get them anywhere.

"Help 911, a cab driver named Stevie with the plate number (B1t m3) {fake for the story} has my keys and won't return them.

*30 minutes later* you need to call the cab company. That car is registered to Mears Taxi.

"I WANT to file a report against the driver!"

"Call the cab company, your wasting police resources goodbye"
(and you know with a company cab driver this is what would happen)


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

All of these driver behaviors are a direct result of Uber's horrible rates . Uber's business model of discount rides beyond any sense of reason has brought them to this. It's on Uber. The only way this will ever go away is rates that are fair to the driver. the only business model Uber should have followed is to undercut cabs. That would have been understandable. however what Uber decided to do was to undercut the cab industry so drastically as to try to wipe them out. The only problem with that is that Uber is is not profitable at all. They continue to lose money with the idea that one day the cab industry will be wiped out completely and then ..and only then will Uber increase the price of a ride. But by then the industry if Uber has its way will be completely filled with driverless cars.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I could read these all day.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Had some tourist pax yesterday tell me about their previous driver, they were unhappy with:

Driver pulls up, there are five of them. Driver says No dice. So 3 get in, the other 2 order another car.

Right away I knew this would go downhill, lol. Driver was expecting a 1 star, so he proceeded to earn it!!!

Can you play some music? "No."

Eventually turns on stereo. Commercials. Songs come on, he changes to another station with commercials. Commercials end, he changes to another station with commercials. And repeat.

The whole story, I am thinking "why did you try to fit 5 in his car when you knew he could only take 4?"

----

Then one of them asks me if I smoke pot. "Not while I'm driving, but if you want to donate something to your driver for later, I will gladly accept."

She says We were hoping you had something to donate this way....

So I sold them 3 joints that other pax had given me, for $20. Yay for bonuses!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Twitter handle is filled with these every day. It's as if they got hacked again, but told no one about it. For whatever reason, passengers keep getting flooded with Uber codes, which encourages them to log into their account to see if someone else is using it. From there, we see lots of posts about people being charged for rides they never booked. No word on whether or not the two trends are connected.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GIGO

Garbage In, Garbage Out


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> *Can you play some music? "No."
> 
> Eventually turns on stereo. Commercials. Songs come on, he changes to another station with commercials. Commercials end, he changes to another station with commercials. And repeat.*


That was hilarious. I like is style


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

More proof of "rating discrimination." What if the passenger before them "smoked," and she's smelling _their_ odor?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

In this Tweet, the driver actually assaults the passenger


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The irony of saying theyd pay more for the driver to stop with his sad story is that they can: if they tipped their driver, they wouldnt be so sad and telling sad stories. 

That reminds me of liberals that want to raise taxes, then when asked why they dont just start paying higher taxes they're like "...but but how?" Easy, write a check for any amount to the IRS and they will gladly cash it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What's wrong with not wearing shoes?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Man these crack me up. I've taken Ubers before and never seen drivers like this. 

As a driver though, I've seen some pretty crappy pax


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 244417
> View attachment 244418
> View attachment 244419
> View attachment 244420


Amazing.. go on social media to complain and moan because you're too scared to say "No offense, but do you mind if we ride in silence?"

People can't communicate these days unless its a freaking button on their device.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> What's wrong with not wearing shoes?


Lmao. It's a slippery slope for some.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What's wrong with not wearing shoes?


Maybe I wanna boycott the footwear industry.

If the pax complain, that's political discrimination!

Someone get me a service dog, dangit...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Maybe I wanna boycott the footwear industry.
> 
> If the pax complain, that's political discrimination!
> 
> Someone get me a service dog, dangit...


*Doesn't like shoes*

We're sorry, there's a problem with your Driver Account.

Mista T,

You've been accused of driving under the influence, and your account has been suspended (pending an investigation).

Cheers,

Uber Payday Loan Support










NorCalPhil said:


> Amazing.. go on social media to ***** and moan because you're too scared to say "No offense, but do you mind if we ride in silence?"
> 
> People can't communicate these days unless its a freaking button on their device. ******s.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Someone please explain that the guy ment a good tip)









This is funny


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

I love the ones from pax who don't wanna talk. I'd LOVE to have more of those. I like the occasional conversation, but mostly just like to kick back and listen to music. I let the pax decide, and I go with the flow. In my experience, it's younger millennials who view life from a phone who don't wanna talk.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

To Mega Therion said:


> I love the ones from pax who don't wanna talk. I'd LOVE to have more of those. I like the occasional conversation, but mostly just like to kick back and listen to music. I let the pax decide, and I go with the flow. In my experience, it's younger millennials who view life from a phone who don't wanna talk.


My leg itches. I think I have a bug bite ...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Ugh... I don't know why I read this stuff as it just makes me hate our passengers so much more.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

LOL! The driver was naked! Is that a new uber service? UberD.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

T&W said:


> LOL! The driver was naked! Is that a new uber service? UberD.


I wonder if the driver started driving after doing a naked bike ride or something.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

T&W said:


> LOL! The driver was naked! Is that a new uber service? UberD.


Dara has asked every Uber employee to have the D. And wherever Uber goes, Lyft follows.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

T&W said:


> LOL! The driver was naked! Is that a new uber service? UberD.


 UberXXX


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> UberXXX


You're kinda brilliant, you know that?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 242384


OK ..thats Funny.. "Dude is definently not coming back to get me"


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sadly, this might be the last we hear from Soft Emo. I hope she's OK.










Jade, your Uber driver is f'ing BRILLIANT


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*****************************************


----------



## BrettS (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BrettS said:


> View attachment 245962


Seriously, just pay the extra $52.43 for your own Uber X.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BrettS said:


> View attachment 245962


The fact that she wasn't calling off the wedding right there because they took uber, not to mention pool, is amazing. That girl is a keeper.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

What I really want to know....

Is first did he tip...?

Second was the ride TO the wedding....?

Or was it FROM the wedding...?

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

When pax say "So you'll take the driver's word over our's" but don't realize how many drivers get screwed over by lying pax who cheat them out of pay and get them deactivated. Goes both ways people.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rakos said:


> What I really want to know....
> 
> Is first did he tip...?
> 
> ...


Lmao!!!! These monkey photos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I friggin love this thread!!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

part-timer said:


> I friggin love this thread!!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

You wanted the Walmart of transportation? You got it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

rman954 said:


> You wanted the Walmart of transportation? You got it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Doing Lyft with your wife and 2 Kids in the car is Boss Mode. LMAO. He must be trying to get deactivated .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Make dat chedda, Boo Boo










Cdub2k said:


> Doing Lyft with your wife and 2 Kids in the car is Boss Mode. LMAO. He must be trying to get deactivated .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*This is RIDICULOUS!!!

I mapped it below (Google Maps).

There's no Surge, so the driver will make between $4 and $5 bucks (Los Angeles rate/Uber X for arguments sake).

Uber, on the other hand, gets over $90 bucks (minimum)!!!!!!

Uber, how's that IPO comin? *


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seriously, how is an aux cord not mandatory in every vehicle?


Haaaaaaa I love these posts!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Seriously, how is an aux cord not mandatory in every vehicle?
> 
> Haaaaaaa I love these posts!!


If your ride doesn't end in fraud, theft, assault, or death, it's a great ride. An aux cord is pushing it.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

WHY CAN'T I HAVE AN AUX CORD?!

*with a straight face and a dead voice* Because if I have to listen to one more minute of gangster rap talking about hoes, timberlake thinking he's sexy or tay-tay crying about her latest failed conquest, I'm driving this car off the island and into the bay with you still in it.
THAT 'S WHY!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> WHY CAN'T I HAVE AN AUX CORD?!
> 
> *with a straight face and a dead voice* Because if I have to listen to one more minute of gangster rap talking about hoes, timberlake thinking he's sexy or tay-tay crying about her latest failed conquest, I'm driving this car off the island and into the bay with you still in it.
> THAT 'S WHY!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ummm


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

View attachment 247717


$150 cleaning fee!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 248948
> View attachment 248949
> View attachment 248950
> View attachment 248951
> ...


It just keeps getting worse and worse...

Go figure...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rakos said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse...
> 
> Go figure...8>)
> 
> ...


Whoever thought "the bus" would be a safer alternative?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 248101
> View attachment 248102
> View attachment 248103
> View attachment 248104
> ...


I like how everyone goes on twitter to complain about their drivers to Uber like as if Uber was their employer and they should do something about it when all Uber really does is provide an app to connect people who want to pick up a few extra dollars and people too cheap to order a cab.

You get what you pay for.

But really, Uber is an technology company people. Not a transportation company.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I like how everyone goes on twitter to complain about their drivers to Uber like as if Uber was their employer and they should do something about it when all Uber really does is provide an app to connect people who want to pick up a few extra dollars and people too cheap to order a cab.
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> 
> But really, Uber is an technology company people. Not a transportation company.


I've always heard tell that...

"Ignorance is no excuse".....8>O

"Stupid can't be fixed"...8>)

Rakos








PS. Even a monkey is smarter than that...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 243578
> View attachment 243579
> View attachment 243580
> View attachment 243581
> View attachment 243582


Blame it on the Lyft driver
Or the dog . . .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Blame it on the Lyft driver
> Or the dog . . .


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Is it possible to be figuratively livid?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

To Mega Therion said:


> Is it possible to be figuratively livid?


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Can 6–10 cars figuratively cancel on you?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

To Mega Therion said:


> Can 6-10 cars figuratively cancel on you?


When you pay drivers less than minimum-wage, anything is possible.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 250418
> View attachment 250419
> View attachment 250420
> View attachment 250421
> View attachment 250422


Ok...now I have two questions....

1. How do you run a red light...

Going the wrong way on a one way...?

2. How did the Uber driver....

Get Max(Buzz) to feel his muscle...????

Sheesh...I really don't believe these....

Butt....they are SO FUNNY....!

Rakos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...now I have two questions....
> 
> 1. How do you run a red light...
> 
> ...


Agree - more detail is needed.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uh oh, Kiersten busted me.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Uh oh, Kiersten busted me.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

******************************************















******************************************


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

******************************************















******************************************

******************************************















******************************************


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Can you figuratively try to keep someone talking?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^ I wonder of Ian puked on the outside of the car...

He thinks this shouldn't be charged a cleaning fee because it is perfectly acceptable for someone to puke while in an Uber, as long as it is on the _outside_ of the vehicle.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Lots of people doing lots of things literally.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes.....butt...butt...butt....(threefer)...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Yes.....butt...butt...butt....(threefer)...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 253706


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 252852


Can't make this stuff up.

Guess we know what he was doing while waiting for a ping..


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Biker Chris still uses 8mm movie cameras?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, some of us are nostalgic!!!!!!!










To Mega Therion said:


> Biker Chris still uses 8mm movie cameras?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Never thought of calling a lyft to use for a driver's test. Brilliant!


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I think it's funny how some of these maroons think that if they switch to LYFT there will be some miraculous change in the quality of their experience . I'd like to see their faces when they see the same driver they just dumped on for Uber picking them up for LYFT .


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I think it's funny how some of these maroons think that if they switch to LYFT there will be some miraculous change in the quality of their experience . I'd like to see their faces when they see the same driver they just dumped on for Uber picking them up for LYFT .


When I get a Lyft pax who complains about Uber drivers and why they switched over to Lyft, I remind them that Lyft drivers are also Uber drivers. We do both maximize drive time, lower wait time. Pax looks . I look .


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

View attachment 238090
[/QUOTE]

This one is great....driver has a 4.51 rating


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

My question is what did Mr. Senor (bishop_Of_Blunt) get caught doing


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DocT said:


> When I get a Lyft pax who complains about Uber drivers and why they switched over to Lyft, I remind them that Lyft drivers are also Uber drivers. We do both maximize drive time, lower wait time. Pax looks . I look .


'

Why does that still surprise people?


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Oberyn Martell said:


> ^^^ I wonder of Ian puked on the outside of the car...
> 
> He thinks this shouldn't be charged a cleaning fee because it is perfectly acceptable for someone to puke while in an Uber, as long as it is on the _outside_ of the vehicle.


I had that happen to me one time and I believe they charged $40.

Thankfully the rain washed away most of if the next day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I love the driver who simply let the vomit dry. He truly has mastered the art of giving people what they're paying for. 

Have to wonder how many times he cleaned up vomit before just saying **** it, just let it dry.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

This one is priceless!!!)


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Amazing


----------

